# Sooooooooooooo........Anyone hitting the woods ?



## kingfish (Jun 27, 2012)

Every year I see on this forum "I'm going to Blah Blah Blah to hunt this year, any tips on where to go ?"  Sorry, can't help you.  The last time I hunted public land in Georgia was 1983.  Not really concerned on the where, but if you plan on hunting some public land this year in Georgia, NOW IS THE TIME TO START SCOUTING.   Seriously, you don't need me, or PLP, or Capt Stan, or Coon Dawg, or Hunting On The Fly, or RC, or Mr. Dev (all public land studs) for help.  Get out there and get with it.  The acorns are in the trees, all that is green is growing and the deer are in their summer patterns and all over the roads and cuts.  Google Earth awaits you.  Yes it's hot !!  Yes there are mosquitos and yes there are snakes.  So what !!  There is already ribbon from people marking their spots all over the place on all 3 WMA's I plan on hunting this year.  Again, so what !!  There is a live oak loaded with acorns, a cypress swamp, a beaver pond, a road crossing, a clear cut, etc that has your deer moving through it.  All you have to do is go find it.  And then when you are done with that spot, go find another.  And then another etc.  The gift of this forum is the SEARCH function.  No one on here will tell you their exact spot but they will darn sure tell you how they found it (you know subtle hints like a live oak not 30 yards off the road that was dumping acorns and covered in deer tracks and droppings).  Punch in words like SCOUTING.  Look through the TRADITIONAL BOWHUNTING part of the forum.  Think for a second.  The maximim effective range of a recurve or a long bow is 20-30 yards, tops.  Most of those guys spend a good portion of their season on public land, and they have to get their deer close.  They do it every year, and in different spots, on different WMA's.  You just got to put in the road work.  Take it all in stride and it will pay off in venison.  Hunting public land is the ultimate challenge.  Good luck and don't forget to post your pics.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jun 29, 2012)

Gonna start this weekend with mostly riding the roads, thanks for you considering me as a public land stud, i just thank my LORD JESUS that i'm able to get up and go. Hope you have a blessed and safe season


----------



## BryanGT (Jul 1, 2012)

Ive been out once scouting the local WMA's....and i'm seeing some promising signs around the area I was in last year with no luck.  Especially since they've cleared a large portion of the land.  Then again i'm very new to it all and have a lot of learning to do before opening day in regards to scents, positioning, etc.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jul 1, 2012)

The basic reason I started hunting hogs during the summer was it gave me more of a reason to scout. Never a day wasted as I will log in on my gps at least a good deer spot or maybe several for the upcoming deer season. never liked scouting right before season. first time in is always the best time to hunt an area and by being months prior the area will be fresher and undisturbed, going in for the kill- surprise! no calling cards left in the form of residual scent. works out good sometimes- never too hot if u love it- got a nice lil hog yester eve with a heat index of 119 degrees lol.


----------



## Mark R (Jul 4, 2012)

yep , i am already sweatin , swattin skitters , and dodging snakes in them ocmulgee river wma s . i wish they would outlaw ribbon tape .


----------



## BryanGT (Jul 4, 2012)

All my marks are invisible.  GPS waypoints.    Keeps my spots private and no mess to be left and confused later.


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 9, 2012)

*Yes*

Yes.  Been scouting some WMA's since turkey season.

Actually put a trail cam out on a WMA this year for the first time.

I've checked it twice in 5 weeks.  No corn or any attractants, have it on a well used trail.

Here's the biggest buck so far.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 9, 2012)

Not been in the woods yet......
Going Mid Aug to check the acorns in the Mtns for annual Bear
hunts.....

Got my WMA hit list and Topos marked for North and Central GA...
Camping gear, guns, ammo, clothes all set and ready....


----------



## DEERFU (Jul 22, 2012)

7mag save a weekend or 2 for middle Ga. this year 
 BuckyT I've got a public dirt trail cam out on a nice wma not too far from Newborn right now. If you happen to walk by it smile and wave


----------



## georgia sportsman (Jul 27, 2012)

I have always enjoyed scouting.  When you kill a deer in a spot after finding it scouting, it makes it that much better.  Luck plays a part, but the better the area you are in the less lucky you have to be.


----------



## deathfromabove83 (Jul 27, 2012)

I've been out a few times already.Thinking about putting an old cam out on a nice wma near newborn to,lol. Last year we had one out there got a few small bucks and a few pigs.I'll be sure to smile and wave!


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Jul 27, 2012)

Just waiting on the moving truck to bring my snake boots!  Should be out there next weekend.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 1, 2012)

DEERFU said:


> 7mag save a weekend or 2 for middle Ga. this year
> BuckyT I've got a public dirt trail cam out on a nice wma not too far from Newborn right now. If you happen to walk by it smile and wave



Don't worry, I'm not a thief.  I'll wave, check your card, insert the card back, and mark said spot as a likely place to hunt, based on the sign and pics of course.


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 1, 2012)

Been on several long scouting trips in the mtns. so far. Jumped one medium- size bear, saw one decent buck and several turkeys. No snakes though I know they're around. Deerflys gnats and skeeters pretty rough, just gotta ignore them.


----------



## DEERFU (Aug 2, 2012)

Bucky T said:


> Don't worry, I'm not a thief.  I'll wave, check your card, insert the card back, and mark said spot as a likely place to hunt, based on the sign and pics of course.



LMBO! Glad you like to hunt slickheads- I do too


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 2, 2012)

DEERFU said:


> LMBO! Glad you like to hunt slickheads- I do too



I have no problem shooting slicks.


----------



## kingfish (Aug 3, 2012)

Went out last Saturday and discovered that about 3/4 of the WMA I concentrate on has been clear cut.  Amazing what a timber company can clear out in a couple weeks.  Looks like they are going to leave the oaks which is good.  Saw 52 deer on the new cuts riding around, the majority at long distances.  Did see a couple racked bucks up close.  Should make things interesting since the orange tape brigade and their "saved" spots now don't have any trees !!


----------

